# Making progress



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

I have had my budgie, Oliver Tweets, for almost two weeks. Every day I spend some time with my hand in his cage not moving. I offered millet twice, and he didn't take any. Today, I offered again and he readily ate from it. I gradually eased my finger until he stepped up on it. He stayed perched on my finger for five minutes until he realized it was my finger. Then he sat there frozen for a minute or two and then flew like a maniac into the bars on his cage. I'm happy it seems to be progressing though. I stayed close by talking softly and made sure to put my hand back in without moving it so he learns he can trust me.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's on the progress...

Keep up the patience, and good work...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are doing a great job with Oliver Tweets so far. :thumbsup:
Continue to work at his pace and your patience will pay off as his trust in you deepens.

Best wishes!*


----------



## CloudnCobalt (Aug 2, 2016)

Yayyyyy I'm so excited for you, that first perch must feel great! Keep trying and don't get frustrated, my budgies are at about the same stage and depending on their mood they fly away or jump to my hand :3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad everything is going well with Oliver Tweets so far!  

He sounds like a sweet little thing and I'm sure that with your continuing patience and love, he'll be stepping up sooner than you think


----------

